# Sturgeon Sighting



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was at a project this afternoon at the west end of the intercoastal leading into the choctahatchee bay and i saw what i am almost positive was a sturgeon. I was on the phone standing on the roof and it came up and rolled on the top...So I waited another minute and i saw it again! 

I sat there to myself and said, wtf could that have been..dolphin, no. manatee, no. alligator gar, no...Then out of no where it came up again and i got a really good sighting of it, and I am determined it was a sturgeon. thing was pushing 6-8' long. Had to be a sturgeon...or a lochness monster....but I havent seen one of those in a while 

Anybody seen one of these around the bay or the sound?


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow. I'd be surprised, but I know it's not out of the realm of possiblity. That's awesome.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

i was surprised to say the least...


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Tarpon?


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

me and my buddy seen one north of quintet bridge jump up in front of my boat going up the river about 4ft long probably , 2 weeks ago


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

also thought it could've been tarpon. I was thinking two of em, but after I saw it that last time I knew it was not. I could see that dark textured skin of a sturgeon.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Last year I was on okaloosa pier and I hooked up on a 7ft spinner shark during midday. I got him about 50 yards from the pier and I saw what looked like to be his twin right behind him on the bottom. Out of no where this 7 to 8 foot long sturgon skys completely out of the water behind my shark.. coolest thing ive ever seen on the water!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've seen a couple over the years mullet fishing in east bay. Not o many sightings in this area though.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

They are definitely there. I had heard reports of the Old Fish Heads and finally saw a few over the years.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Atlantic Sturgeon are sighted quite frequently in this region. I live on the Backwater River an have witnessed them continually jumping out if the water. Kinda scared me when first seen one since it was approx. 5' long and came out of the water about 25' from my boat. Many of the boat ramps along the northern Gulf coast describe this prehistoric fish and explain how they are VERY protected.


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

When I lived on the Left Coast, we had a "run" of sturgeon from the rivers and Delta area into San Fransisco bay. The anchovy run came in from the Pacific and the sturgeon came down to feed on them preparatory to their spawn. Slot was 36 to 72 inches best I can recall. 
I have a cousin who is an outfitter in Washington that guides for sturgeon on the Columbia out to Astoria. Awesome sport fish. I've seen them caught up to about 600 lbs in the Columbia near Umatilla just below the McNary dam.


----------

